# Maizie got her RATNX today!



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Congratulations. She is so pretty too!


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Thank you, Mufar


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Congratulations Maizie ! I love your haircut !


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Congratulations team Maizie!


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Maizie says thank you, Dechi and Catherine! :love2:


----------



## Beaches1 (Jul 9, 2017)

Yay Maizie - beautiful girl and smart too!&#55357;&#56856;


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Congratulations on a great accomplishment - and how super that Maizie really enjoyed the experience. You do need that ribbon and I hope they will mail it to you.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Congratulations!!


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Thank you, Beaches, Claire, and Streetcar! :hug:


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Congrats to you both! Such a lovely photo.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Congratulations, that is a great picture! 
Can’t hurt to ask if the title ribbon could be mailed, maybe offer to cover the cost of postage as a good will gesture?


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I’m so proud of team Maizie. Huge congratulations. To come in first 9 times is amazing. 

Maizie also looks so happy to show off her ribbons. Lovely.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Holy smokes! (sorry I'm late...haven't been around lately) But my goodness! Congratulations! That's incredible! 9 wins? I hope they hurry up and get your ribbons to you. :first::first::first::first::first::first::first::first::first:

I know this has been a lot of fun for you and Maizie. Is there anymore to come? You have done so well. What a team! And such a pretty picture of your sweet Maizie. :angel:


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Thank you so much, Muggles, Caroline, Skylar, and PB! 

In the "B" classes, all sizes of dog are judged together (small, medium, and large), so it's extra special that she had so many wins. Of course, I wish we could have finished with that last win (the OCD part of me), but it's okay  

We may continue in barn hunt at a later time, but we're definitely taking a break! It's such a fun and positive sport. I urge everyone to at least try it if you have it nearby.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

MaizieFrosty said:


> In the "B" classes, all sizes of dog are judged together (small, medium, and large), so it's extra special that she had so many wins. Of course, I wish we could have finished with that last win (the OCD part of me), but it's okay


I felt the same way for you - but still Maizie having placed first 9 separate times and then second in her last run in the B class against dogs who have been competing for awhile and all sizes is truly spectacular and very special.

You might want to consider scent work for Maizie if you have time in your busy schedule - I bet she would be amazing at scent work too.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Thank you so much, Skylar. I *definitely* want to try scent work with Maiz, and probably Frosty too!


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

Congratulations sweet, beautiful Maizie! Great picture, and this always sounds like so much fun!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Oh, congratulations. That's so cool. Great job team!


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Thank you, Stormee and Click!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I had to laugh about the Airedale beating you out of first place. Our Airedale was from hunting lines and she killed her first mole at eight weeks old. I am not sure how she would have felt about not getting to kill the rat she hunted... When we took her to try a herding instinct test she was all for it, until the human shepherd corrected her for flossing her teeth on the sheep's wool. Congratulations to you and Maizie!


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Thanks, Charmed  Wow, that's quite impressive instinct your Airedale had! If Maizie had to be beaten, I'm glad it was by a terrier  

Have you done the Herding Instinct test with the spoos? I watched my friend take a herding lesson with her Berger Picard and it was pretty neat. I want to do the Farm Dog certification with mine if it ever comes within reasonable driving distance.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

MaizieFrosty said:


> Thank you so much, Muggles, Caroline, Skylar, and PB!
> 
> In the "B" classes, all sizes of dog are judged together (small, medium, and large), so it's extra special that she had so many wins. Of course, I wish we could have finished with that last win (the OCD part of me), but it's okay
> 
> We may continue in barn hunt at a later time, but we're definitely taking a break! It's such a fun and positive sport. I urge everyone to at least try it if you have it nearby.


I am SO tickled for you two; that win count is just plain astounding!!!!

Barn hunt is nowhere near us, and does seem like something Oliver would have enjoyed. He seems fairly prey-driven, or at least highly nose oriented. Yesterday, his nose caught something in our parking lot, and on return from our walk, he took me through the area, nose to ground, searching for whatever it was/had been.

We don't get raccoons up here any more, but could maybe have been the coyote people have seen not far from here (we're careful and absolutely do not go near his/her hangout in the dark). Or maybe a juvenile skunk; we do still have them around. Ollie *wuvs* those special bwack-n-white kitteez afraid::argh::afraid!!!!


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Thanks, Streetcar! You've got a few trial locations about an hour away from you. Might be fun for Ollie to try since he has a good nose  We should go to a dog event together sometime


----------

